# Lookin to spend some gas money



## Thehighlander (Jan 3, 2012)

I have generally gotten off shore more often then the last couple of months. My boat is in storage, need some repairs this summer. I have been itchin to get into a tuna run. None of my fishing partners have the time or the money. 

I would love to fill a spot if you need one filled, while the tuna are still rippin. Venice, grand isle, freeport, Corpus.... it doesn't matter. I help out start to finish: loading, runnin' (have run off-shore in as little as a 17' whaler, and as big as a 41' tiara), fightin, gaffin, filletin (best skill), washin. I work to fish (or hunt). I have all my own gear, 12 finor through 50W tiagras, and a couple hundred pounds of lures.

give me a call and a couple of days to plan (although i have been know to call in at the last minute for a day off if the weather requires it) I would love to meet up with some other crazies like me. over night woudl be great.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

ive got some $ too


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Same goes for me as well. I've been dying to try and join a boat that have enough space and are out targeting tunas, AJ, groupers, warsaw, etc... I have alot of time off this next few weeks and was wondering to see if anyone need an additional crew or two to help with splitting expenses.

Zac


----------



## Texas Walt (Aug 5, 2011)

*Gas Money?*

I just sold my 27 Ocean Master, but should have my new boat delivered in a week or two. I'm looking to hook up with some guys that can help with fuel costs for some deep trips and tournaments this summer. The new (2008....new to me) boat is a contender 33T with twin 350's. It will get 1.4 MPG at best probably.

PM me if you're interested.

Walt


----------

